# 97 Cherokee - need advice



## 97cherokee (Nov 26, 2008)

97cherokee 
Junior Member Join Date: Nov 2008
Location: illinois/wisconsin border
Posts: 1 

1997 Jeep Cherokee help 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here goes - I am new to plowing. I do not plan to do it commercially. I own an office and need to plow out my office parking lot (small only about 8 car capacity) and would like to do about 4 driveways for friends and family.

I am looking at the Sno Way ST series because I like the low weight and downpressure option as I need to get right up to buildings without being able to approach from sides - ie the driveway is as wide as the garage, so can't get at it from an angle.

The Sno Way website lists 7'6 as an option for my vehcile as well as the 6'8. There is about 50# differece (the 7'6 weighs 345 pounds) between the 2 blades.

I am considering the 7'6 because it gives me more options for future vehicle applications such as F150, k1500 etc. However, I don't want to buy too much blade for my current vehicle.

The Jeep has the 200 ci straight 6. 4wd of course.

Any suggestions


----------



## tbird481 (Aug 26, 2008)

I just put a sno-way MT series on my 2001 Cherokee. The biggest problem I had was finding the mount/push frame. Turns out the MT and ST were discontinued some time ago by Sno-way and even tho they list it on the website, some parts are becoming hard to come by. The mount/push frame came in two pieces, one new and one used, and cost $675. I about flipped, figuring it'd be more like $300.


----------



## tjthorson (Jul 23, 2006)

I ran a 7'6" MT originally when i bought it on a 94 S-10 Blazer - and now on my jeep wranglers.

3 things.

1) - Once you get your plow - purchase the poly scraper blade. It shaves a lot of weight off the plow - and doesnt scratch driveways or parking lots.

2) - Be careful on a cherokee. Both my S-10 and jeeps are full frame - the cherokee is a unibody - like a car. I have had cherokees (I had a 96) - and I know the "frame" is pretty flimsy.... Just be careful ramming into stuff.

3) - Puchase a set of 'Airlift 1000" airbags for the front. You will thank me later on that as you wont be driving around on the bump stops all the time.

Good luck - Snoway is the perfect choice for your Jeep!


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

I have the ST-90 Sno-Way on my '00 XJ. As stated above, they are no longer being made, although new ones may still be around. The truck-side mount is very beefy and spreads the load at multiple points. I wouldn't worry about the weight of the ST-90 on a Cherokee. It will handle it OK. You may need air bags in the front coil springs to help support the load. I don't use them in my XJ. Even with 225-75-16 tires they don't rub with the plow on. I may put on Air-Lift air springs front and rear, just to level out the ride. I usually load two 18 gallon Rubbermaid containers with sand/salt in the back. They tend to squat the back end alot. I use the sand for the driveway, not as ballast. The XJ doesn't need any with the ST-90 and down pressure.

I know Plowmeister is an advocate for using air shocks in Jeeps. He runs a Wrangler, which has a full frame, unlike the Cherokee which is unibody. The shock mounting points on an XJ may not be strong enough to support the added loads of an air shock. Air springs mount inside the front coils or between the rear leaf springs and "frame". Search Festerw. He use a front-rear air spring setup on his XJ.

Fran


----------



## tbird481 (Aug 26, 2008)

I put a timbren kit in, it replaces the bump stops inside the coil springs. I've seen complaints about the resulting ride, but I think it rides better with the Timbrens. No need for air shocks in my opinion.


----------



## asudds (Jan 2, 2008)

Just put a used western 6'6 unimount on a 99 cherokee on the week-end. For what you are using it for just get a 6.6 and mount it and plow away. As long as you know your lots and stuff just take it easy and it will push just fine. If you are loading snow try to keep the blade straight. This set-up seems to be just fine on a used cherokee stock if you just take it easy.


----------



## cherokeeman (Jan 21, 2009)

*no need for air bags*

ussmileyflagussmileyflagi dont think you will need air bags if you put a 4 inch lift on your jeep thats all you will need i have a 96 cherokee with a 7 foot plow its awsome you will never have any problems i installed a 4 inch skyjacker on my cherokee been plowing for 7 years without that lift id be dead in the water good luck cherokeeman


----------

